# Alternative to Joe White Traditional Ale Malt



## Horatio (7/6/19)

Howdy folks

Can brewers recommend an alternative grain to use as a regular base malt? My last two 25kg sacks have been JW Traditional Ale malt and it's a good malt. I just want to try something different so thought I'd ask.

I brew ales only, IPAs, pale ales, amber ales, american stouts, belgian pale ales, well that's been the styles I've brewed to date, been at it for a year.

What do folks suggest...


----------



## wide eyed and legless (8/6/19)

I would have suggested Viking Pale ale malt but I got the last bag $49.50 and will no longer be available. So Golden Promise or Maris Otter.


----------



## TwoCrows (8/6/19)

https://www.kegland.com.au/traditional-ale-joe-white-aus-25kg.html


----------



## soreba (8/6/19)

Ive been using Gladfield American Ale pretty much exclusively - Nice and clean + Batch and a couple other syd brewers use it.

https://www.thehopandgrain.com.au/product/gladfieldalemalt25kg/


----------



## Reg Holt (8/6/19)

Some good choices here, reasonable delivery too.
https://beerco.com.au/collections/malt


----------



## Outback (8/6/19)

Maris Otter or Golden Promise. Simples.


----------



## Sidney Harbour-Bridge (8/6/19)

Try the coopers ale malt, not golden promise or marris otter but locally made and not JW


----------



## Kenf (9/6/19)

I use Coopers Schooner where the recipe calls for Marris Otter. A blend of that and Coopers Premium Ale.
Cheers


----------



## Barry (9/6/19)

I tend to use Castle Pale Ale malt for APA’s, IPA’s etc.


----------



## Horatio (10/6/19)

Thank you all very much. I think some experimentation might be in order, smaller batches in a smaller fermenter that I have. I think I'll start Simpson's Golden Promise going by its description.

Cheers, drink beers.


----------



## Rumper (2/7/19)

Horatio said:


> Howdy folks
> 
> Can brewers recommend an alternative grain to use as a regular base malt? My last two 25kg sacks have been JW Traditional Ale malt and it's a good malt. I just want to try something different so thought I'd ask.
> 
> ...


Joe Whites Signature Ale and Signature Pilsener has just been released yesterday. 1/7/19


----------

